# 3D Living Room Cinema Yay!!



## Jamesla28 (Nov 7, 2013)

A peak into my setup around the house.

Kitchen - 32" Samsung LCD


Living Room - LE46C750 Samsung 3D LCD


Dining Room - 22" Samsung LED 


And The Big Guns! Epson EH-TW9100 3D Projector (Amazing by the way!)

Ipad to control Harmony Smart Hub

Optoma 106" Electric Screen


It took me a few years to convince my wife we needed it all but Peppa Pig has never looked so good 

All equipment is in the cupboard to the left of the TV. The empty spaces below the TV are for some upcoming Next-Gen consoles people may have heard about? Can't wait to play them on the projector!

HDAnywhere 4x4 Matrix pushes all signals to all TVs and the projectors. The dining room TV uses a single HD over CAT6 line (excellent piece of kit) also HDAnywhere.

Honestly can't big the projector up enough, although its not cheap it's well worth the price.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks nice. I would like to put a tv in the kitchen,maybe the next house. What other equipment do you have with the projector setup?


----------



## Jamesla28 (Nov 7, 2013)

Samsung Soundbar HTE8200 I think it is? Built in bluray. Sky HD 2TB box. DS112J+ NAS Box. BT 78mb broadband. Nothing much else I use DLNA through the samsung soundbar to play files on nas. Used to have HTPC but don't need it really.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds nice.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks very nice. Clean and functional! I like it!

Good job.

Do you have all the tv's on at once so that no matter where you go, you don't miss anything??


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Man I'd love to do this to my house! Great setups, my wife won't let me go all out like this. Very nice!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you given any thought to pairing that big screen with some big sound?


----------



## Jamesla28 (Nov 7, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Do you have all the tv's on at once so that no matter where you go, you don't miss anything??


Sometimes, depending on what's on! Usually I just use them for moving around the house with the games consoles! (When the wife has friends over or the kids want to watch TV, although ones 18 months and ones 6 weeks so they don't watch an awful lot!)

I wish I could convince my better half that a 7.1 surround would be great, but alas she doesn't like cables (Hence the Wireless HDMI. Nor does she want speakers everywhere. My only hope is I can convince her in the future to get some built into the walls or ceiling.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Jamesla28 said:


> I wish I could convince my better half that a 7.1 surround would be great, but alas she doesn't like cables (Hence the Wireless HDMI. Nor does she want speakers everywhere. My only hope is I can convince her in the future to get some built into the walls or ceiling.


Welcome to my world. After the kids were born, I had to "donate" my speakers and stands since it would be a hazard with the toddlers walking around.. My only option is in ceiling speakers now. We don't have a dedicated home theater so in ceiling speakers are the only way to go..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I understand your dilemma on the wife not wanting speakers and wires all over. For some reason to a woman it's just not aesthetically pleasing. Do you know anyone who has a nice 5.1 surround setup? If so plan a movie night and let her hear how much more immersive the experience can be. You have a beautiful setup on the video side and that's my only suggestion to persuade your wife.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice! I wish I could hide all the cables in my gear, but I gave up trying long ago.


----------

